# LOTM - May 2021 (Pete1313)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for May 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

May 2021 Nominations:

1) O_Poole - Lawn Journal









2) mitch1588 - Lawn Journal









3) Pete1313 -  Pete1313's Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy smokes - it's almost May!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I nominate @O_Poole

Lawn journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7887&start=110


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I've got to crossover to the warm season side and nominate @mitch1588 as this caught my eye this month!

Journal


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I nominate @Pete1313

He does amazing work on his property and for this in early spring, it is a show stopper.



 Pete1313's Journal


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@synergy0852 you beat me to it. Good luck @mitch1588


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Pete1313 YOU HAVE MY VOTE... WOW man!!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks @O_Poole! Your lawn as well as @mitch1588's are looking on point as well!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Pete1313!


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Well deserved @Pete1313 !


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Pete1313


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Congrats @Pete1313! Well deserved!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone! There are alot of awesome lawns on TLF, I feel honored that mine was picked for LOTM! :beer: to being part of a great community that TLF is!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Congrats Pete


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hell yeah Pete. Bewitch ftw


----------

